# Not eating and super weak



## Jesf1998 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi guys im new at this forum, but i dont know what else to do right now, so i bought my african pygmy hedgehog almost 2 months ago from a horrible petshop, 2 days after i bought him i realized he had mites, so i took him to the vet they gave him a spray in the back and a week later he had no mites but lost almost all of his quills, 2 more weeks and his quilling process was done, one week later from that, he scratched himself above the eye and cause an infection from the wound, so once again i took him to the vet, and he got prescribed the next things:

(you probably wont know this medicines cause i think they are from Mexico where im from)
orally give him a drop of *AMOXIPET PLUS (AMOXICICLINA/AC.CLAVULANICO)* each 12 hours for 7 days
orally give him 1 drop of *MELOXIPETS (MELOXICAM)* each 24 hours for 5 days
and finally to spray the wounds with *SOLUVET* 3 times a day

so after the 7 days where done he had his check-up with the vet, and i said to the vet that he had been shaking and peeing green, she only said to me that she had never seen that in a hedgehog and the shaking thing, that maybe it was woobly disease, i dont think is woobly disease because it wasnt always, he shaked from time to time, and when he got a little bit of sun he was normal, so when the vet didint helped me at all with the shaking and peeing green i tought that maybe my hedegehog was trying to hibernate.

so lets go to the present now, he is shaking a lot (i didint have a heat source for my hedgehog since yesterday) he was cold to the touch, but now that he is hot or normal temperature, he cant even stand, he falls and cant get up, still peeing green and hasnt eat or drink water in almost a week now, im very worried for the life of my hedgehog and i hope you guys can help me, and if it´s to late, i dont want him to suffer, so also tell me if its to late to take him to sleep :-(

sorry if my english is not the best but is not my native language sorry.

also i weight my hedgehog and he weights 130grams, and probably loosing weight because he is not eating, i dont know what to do now.


----------



## Jesf1998 (Feb 11, 2019)

He died just minutes before posting this.


----------



## Jesf1998 (Feb 11, 2019)

If somebody has the same syptoms, upon further investigation once he was dead, i took a glance to the ear of my hedgehog and it look a little bit like this ferrets ear:

(WARNING HARD IMAGES FOR SOME PEOPLE)



http://imgur.com/SAjZV


but it was very very mild in comparision.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

**** that happened quickly... I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Sorry, flip*


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

So for starters, I’m sorry to hear he passed away, but wanted to reply…

I'm assuming your hedgehog was not that old, young hedgehogs don't often get tumors, but they can. 

From everything you posted you had a very sick hedgehog. Green urine is often a symptom of liver failure or fatty liver disease. I've never experienced it, but have read about it a number of times on these forums and via email. Most have not survived and typically quickly deteriorate once they have passed green urine.

When hedgehogs are sick they often become weak and wobbly. Based on what you described I wouldn’t believe that this hedgehog had WHS but as you already now know was just extremely sick and weak.

As future reference, if you ever have a hedgehog that is not eating on its own, you have to syringe feed them to help support them. You will want to find a pate style canned cat food, add water to it and offer food via syringe throughout the day.

Again sorry for your loss. Hopefully if you ever decide to get another hedgehog you'll find one that is healthier from the start.


----------



## cemsid (10 mo ago)

AMOXIPET is a generally safe antibiotic used in pets. You can find more information about AMOXIPET in this article.








Amoxipet Tablets: Uses, Side Effects And Precautions


Amoxipet 250 tablets is an antibiotic drug whose active ingredient is amoxicillin.




www.medicineclue.com


----------

